# Checking Trichromes!!!!



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Aug 4, 2008)

I am on 4 days into week 8 of flowering, i know that it is getting close to harvset time and i have a pocket microscope of 30-60x, but i need some advice on how to properly look at the trichromes.   Do i cut some of the hairs off and look at them it seems really hard to focus my scope when looking at it on the plant..  Please help any advice would be great.....Its only bagseed but it is beautiful pungent fatty buds!!!!:watchplant: :confused2:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 4, 2008)

*you could snip a tiny bit of leaf off thats covered in trichs put it on a flat surface and look at them that way :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 4, 2008)

thats how i do it. i shack to much to try and hold it.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Aug 4, 2008)

well my plant is getting really top heavy so i know it is putting on weight yet but i feel they are getting real close i read the sticky on it and that may help me out quite a bit!!!


----------



## lyfr (Aug 4, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> Its only bagseed :watchplant: :confused2:


Whadda'ya mean *only *bagseed...great things often come from bags, and the whole mystery grow thing has gotta be fun.  just razzin' ya SMOKEY JOE  sounds like your _bagseed_ will be wonderful:hubba: and uh, nuttin i can add bout the trich's


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 4, 2008)

Do not harvest too early, all this work could be wasted!

Make sure you know the Trichome colour your after and do not miss its 2 week window


----------



## andy52 (Aug 4, 2008)

how far into flower before it starts on the leaves?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 4, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> how far into flower before it starts on the leaves?


 
Before what starts?


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 7, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Before what starts?



Before trichromes start popping up, I assume.

It depends on the strain, and whether it's Indica or Sativa.  For instance, I'm in week 9, and I'm only now noticing the first little trichs popping up on a few leaves.  So obviously it can take a while.


----------



## Tater (Aug 7, 2008)

Patience, trust me its worth it, i got to watch my plant do some amazing things in the last 2 weeks before I harvested, I waited until 10 weeks when I had about 10 percent amber and 60-70 percent cloudy trich's, wicked *** smoke.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 10, 2008)

dang,i'm getting antsy.god,i thought i could make 8 weeks,but now it looks like it will be longer than that.heck,my plants i have in veg. will be in with the big girl before shes through,dang.thats hard to swallow.i just can't hardly wait.guess it will be ok after i get this 1st lady behind me.and i can quit buying street crap.i thought my plant would be small,rather short.she was 12 inches tall when i put her in flower.now she is 39 inches tall.never thought she would gro that much.


----------



## ZTEC (Aug 11, 2008)

I started flowering my sativa plant around 12" also and ended up 7 and a half feet tall!  I got her tied every which way to make her fit in there but found good indica to clone for next few round!


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 11, 2008)

ZTEC said:
			
		

> I started flowering my sativa plant around 12" also and ended up 7 and a half feet tall!  I got her tied every which way to make her fit in there but found good indica to clone for next few round!



Mine didn't quite spring up to 7', but they're not far off!  And ya, I think I almost have more twine in my grow room that plant. lol


----------



## andy52 (Aug 11, 2008)

dang,i hope mine quits growing,up that is.do you ever have to tie the branches to the main stalk?yhey sure are laying down with the weight of the buds.thinking they might break.thanks


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Aug 11, 2008)

i have'nt chopped them yetr gonna check trichs again checked on friday i would say 30/70 cloudy to white ratio i am thinking tomorrow may be the day will let you know when i chop.......its tougher then i thought!!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 11, 2008)

Patient Patient Patient is the best High and Curing is a wait toooo.!!!!
Got a good camera to take Pix of the Trichome? You can check right on the plant to see ur Trichome..
Hippyland has lots of Great Pix of his trichome before he Harvest and he Does it that way..

Myself I am On HOLD for a while to use my new camera. Like I said Patient !
I got to have Patient so I can restart my Grow..          Darn Leo's B.S. ..


----------



## andy52 (Aug 11, 2008)

let me rephrase this.my buds are getting heavy and the side branches are alying down.should i tie them to the main stalk?seems like they will snap if not.just a simple thought.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> let me rephrase this.my buds are getting heavy and the side branches are alying down.should i tie them to the main stalk?seems like they will snap if not.just a simple thought.


 

YES tie them up to the main stock criss cross when tieing up and even taken the main Cola and tied it up to, I do all the time and yea u r getting real heavy Buds seems to me like ur getting close..


----------



## newgreenthumb (Aug 17, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> Its only bagseed :watchplant: :confused2:



Whaddayamean?  Bagseed is all I grow and it has gotten me quite far.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah my bagseed grow turned out to be some real premo


----------

